# Bull Problem...



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Don't let your dog loose.
2) Work really hard on training a recall (someone please post stephanie's article link?).
3) Fence part of your yard and/or use longlines for exercise.

My goldens sure have no interest in chasing our bulls! The bulls however, would love to....


----------



## RBCC (Aug 22, 2009)

We live on 100 acre working farm, where I can't fence it in. The farmer has to get in and out with ease. There is a pond on the property. John


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Again, train your dog to have a good recall, but being near the cattle not a risk I typically take. I live on a much smaller farm with several hundred cattle. I actively avoid walking in the pastures where the cows are. I'm careful to plan my walks so we are leashed if we are going past those areas. When we're away from the cattle, my dogs are loose. We avoid the cows just as much as we avoid the bulls (if not more so...!).

Again, you can fence part of it, even with temporary fencing, for when you can't be directly supervising.

It's not really worth the risk of your dog getting hurt from one error, as you experienced before. You can tether your dog near where you are working.


----------



## RBCC (Aug 22, 2009)

So if I take him to go swimming in his pond, I leash him up until we reach the pond and then go swimming, if I am around the bulls? have your goldens gotten to the point where they won't even run off the leash after the bulls? even when they are bleating? John


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Come when called, part one: 
http://www.examiner.com/x-18986-San...09m8d26-Training-your-dog-to-come-when-called

Part Two:
http://www.examiner.com/x-18986-San...our-dog-to-come-when-called-final-installment


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

RBCC said:


> So if I take him to go swimming in his pond, I leash him up until we reach the pond and then go swimming, if I am around the bulls? have your goldens gotten to the point where they won't even run off the leash after the bulls? even when they are bleating? John


Yes, use a leash on the walk to the pond as well as for the walk home and anytime you're walking around where the bulls are.

Teach a great recall, but even then, not a risk I'd take.

Temporary fencing works great to create a safe area in an area that you can't completely fence in. Make a small, safe run for when you can't supervise/train/keep leashed.


----------



## RBCC (Aug 22, 2009)

I need a good emergency word, we have gone words from Fast food restaurants, animals and inanimate objects such as "street". Can you tell us your emergency word? I love "free beer" but we live in a community that is made of farmers who love beer! I can just what would happen if yell out "free beer, kydd"! LOL


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

My emergency recall word is zip. It has worked well for us.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

My dogs ignore the cattle even when they make noise (if your bulls are "bleating"...I'd think something is wrong! Here the bulls make dinosaur noises but the calves bleat!). If the cows are nearby we leave. I don't want the cows to bother us, I don't want my dogs to bother the cattle.

In this situation, a recall is a good precaution if management fails.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Suggestions for a recall word - my two faves are "Home" and "Here".


----------

